# Ag and Age



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A look at the aging of our workforce......like fine wine.....with that being said, we all need to be Ag mentors to those that show a interest. If we don't, Corporate will have total rule sooner rather than later.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/putting_the_age_of_u.s._farmers_in_perspective_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

If you want to see a shocking example of the aging of the farm/ranch work force, attend a weekday livestock auction. Granted, many younger livestock producers work other jobs and may simply have unloaded their animals and headed to their paying job.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

It's even worse in the Oil & Gas business. Globally they call it "The Great Crew Change" the biggest problem is the crew that is leaving just doesn't have many replacements. My project team in Northern Iraq looks like i recruited from a geriatrics ward. We're all having fun though and for most of us, this is our last rodeo.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Most of the "skilled trades" are also facing the same replacement problem. The local board in charge of trying to get new business in the area has just realized the school system has not been educating students for the businesses they are trying to lure into the area! DUH! Now they are trying to find people who can teach these skilled trades. Saw this same problem before retirement with companies shuting down apprenticeship training, thinking they would just hire from somebody else. Trouble is/was no training was being done elsewhere either. Now we all have to pay the price. There are only so many "Do you want fries with that?" jobs out there.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

It's interesting to me how few things are fixable rather than replaceable. My wife just bought a new washer/dryer. She was concerned about all the computer controls and the salesman told her it was cheaper to replace stuff than to fix it. That's kinda sad, but we bought a 5-year maintenance contract..... I might not last that long, but at least I'll have clean clothes!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> It's even worse in the Oil & Gas business. Globally they call it "The Great Crew Change" the biggest problem is the crew that is leaving just doesn't have many replacements. My project team in Northern Iraq looks like i recruited from a geriatrics ward. We're all having fun though and for most of us, this is our last rodeo.


Most of the guys in the oil and gas industry around here are usually under 40. Unless they are managers and sit in the office. It used to be the landmen that I deal with the most were older, but even them now seem to be in their late 20s and very don't know very much. Maybe because the younger guys don't want to go as far from home?


----------

